# MF 255 Steering Assembly Grease Fitting



## PowerCat (Mar 27, 2021)

Greetings my MF 255 has two power steering cylinders that connect to a plate called the arm and shaft assembly. Reference AGCO Parts Book page 165, part number 7, ARM AND SHAFT ASSEMBLY, LOWER CRANK. I've been unable to located anywhere on the shaft or the housing it runs through a grease fitting. The AGCO Parts book doesn't show a fitting either. Does anyone know how this shaft gets greased?


----------

